# LSD and personality type



## laterally38 (Feb 25, 2014)

This post is for those who have tried LSD or know someone closely that has had long-term effects.

Just wondering if anyone has tried LSD and how it has affected them. For those who are well-versed in personality types and hold the stance that one cannot and does not change throughout life, would you be open to thinking a deep LSD trip might actually change it up?

I have come to realize lately that I do not know much about anything. I'm a naturally intelligent person (not trying to have the different types of intelligences conversation), but I haven't taken the time to learn things on deeper levels; I settle too often on a broader spectrum. 

With all this being said, i have taken LSD twice (and haven't studied up on it for more than a few hours). The first time wasn't as crazy, I could retain some sense of my social abilities. I didn't see shit, but it was morphed and my thoughts became very in-depth to a ridiculous level. 

The second time, however, was extremely intense. It was as if I was having a conversation with someone else in my head. It was a little over a year ago, and I cannot remember any real details but I feel as if my mind has subconsciously taken away a lot from this "conversation". I cannot explain it, but it was absolutely insane. I'm a generally "normal" person, as far as my background and interpersonal conversations go, but something about me is unquestionably different and I feel as though those close to me can sense it as well. 

Most of the difference lies within my intuition and thought process's. I am a much deeper thinking, I second-guess myself way more, and I feel as though conversation is more of a thought to me rather than something I just do. I feel as though a switch clicked on, as though I reached a higher consciousness. The "switch" that I am referring to is something I had experienced before and I believe most everyone has as well (but I'm not sure). It's kind of that period in life you can go back to and realize you began to self-reflect and think for yourself. I reached that naturally, but I feel as though it happened again. 

Although I'm rather certain of my ENTP status, the best way I can ignorantly explain the change is as if I went from ESTP to ENFP. With the functions changing as well. 

As always, I just start typing and then realize I don't know what else to say and just want people's opinions of my bullshit posts. I mostly want to hear your guys acid stories and how it has affected your personality type or anything about yourself, and the post was mostly my two-cents on the same conversation.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

I have done a lot of lsd. Over 100 times. Probably shouldn't have done it so much.

I can't say how much it changed me. Everything changes you...

I never felt I was a different person afterwards though.


----------



## Hero902 (May 4, 2014)

Regular LSD user here.

I do not have scientig proof nor can i write down exactly how it has changed me, but i'm 100% i would be a differente person if i wasn't into lsd.

During the trip you have a feel the world different. After you comming down, you go back to your normal way of feeling things, but you don't forget what you felt during the trip.

Doing lsd can be a rewarding experience, even if you choose not to go deep into your mind and choose just to enjoy the trip


----------



## laterally38 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hero902 said:


> Regular LSD user here.
> 
> I do not have scientif proof nor can i write down exactly how it has changed me, but i'm 100% i would be a differente person if i wasn't into lsd.
> 
> ...



Well, I haven't used it in a while and I still feel the effects. I didn't chose to go in-depth but that's exactly what happened. I tripped on shrooms recently and chose not to think deeply, but I didn't have the experience before to do this. 

But yeah, I can see the difference. Didn't notice it until a few months after though...


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I had experiences with it as a teenager. One reason why MBTI impressed me so much was that I've tested ENFP since high school. Even after tremendous change, I still tend to test as ENFP. I don't really identify with that type so much, but it's kind of neat that the results were the same regardless of all the changes I've gone through.

The biggest change I've had since LSD has been strongly valuing my sobriety, and understanding how fragile and tenuous my perception of reality is. I wouldn't use it again. I think I've learned that lesson well enough.


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

Nope. All it reveals is that your mind can play tricks on you. Beyond that there are two kinds of people post acid dropping: those who get a deluded notion that there's something 'more' based on their experience, and those who realise that their perceptions are dependent on physical stimuli and that's that, nothing beyond this sensory experience. && for a split second I thought this was bout me ;~;


----------



## Fire Away (Nov 29, 2013)

Have you ever tried...TopCatLSD...? 

Do you want to? :wink:


----------



## Sweetish (Dec 17, 2009)

I changed my life drastically after learning about LSD and its effects on one person in a set of maternal twins (monozygotic, or "identical" twins) who essentially developed full blown schizophrenia thereafter. I began online study of neurotransmitters in my quest to understand exactly what all types of drugs can do within a human body and human brain. It was pretty much the big push I needed to really invest myself in improving my life and learning useful knowledge to help recover my health and have some glimmer of hope.

I would say that MDMA first, then LSD later -over a year afterward- was a good eye opening sequence of experience. It made me realize how sensitive my system is to substances that influence neurotransmitters compared to other people who didn't react as strongly as I did to very small amounts. I began to accept that my body is just different and has been all my life, and that this simple understanding could explain the problems I'd had my whole life if I just asked the right questions and tried my best to answer them.

So, I wouldn't say that it's what I experienced that changed me, it's what I learned that changed me as I used that knowledge to change my life and alter the course of my fate. I didn't acquire knowledge from use of those two substances, but what I did acquire was awareness that some limits are far too strict and thus restrictive as they inhibit growth. Fear is a tool for controlling people with propaganda, sadly, but it also stifles positive progress at the same time as it attempts to protect people from their own stupidity and ignorance. Why do we treat people as if they are stupid, naive children who aren't capable of making informed decisions? Why do we not learn how to accept our emotions and work through them? Why does our society feel the need to separate emotional experiences from physical effects upon our body, and from physical causes from within our body? What is it with this scientific obsession to see the mind and body as separate and then pretend all the solutions lie in a fragmented system as if it's not a complete, delicate system of inter-working parts?

I already had those questions, but finally I was able to seek the answers to them and very few of those answers were psychological in nature, which both pleasantly surprised me and brought me a lot of relief. Being open to an experience is, I think, ultimately more important than the experience, itself, because the openness is what allows the experience to even have a chance to occur, so long as the person prepares adequately for what is likely to occur and unlikely to occur.

Going into my own mind and also detaching from it, simultaneously, is rather amusing I think. It's rather freeing. The subtext that I would normally see is gone, and the subtext I normally don't perceive is present when "under the influence". Time also speeds up, then slows down. Music sounds different, it ebbs differently, it's as if the frequencies meld and stand out with a central theme but again it's slowed down- like thick maple syrup trickling down tree bark.

My mind turns things over as if they're quite simple, even foundational to everything else. This acceptance, itself, is amusing. I laughed pretty easily at how simple things actually are. The thought of enjoying food as if my mind is paying total attention to it on several levels and yet very little attention is amusing. The thought of playing a game becomes funny if a character you formerly only understood in your mind is alive on a screen because another living human being put all that work into it. Mental constructs become things of substance, immediate, tangible, there's a sense of wonderment and awe. Likewise, things of substance can take on abstract meaning I'd never thought of, before.

It seems to invert things and tinker with perception, even alleviate judgment temporarily to a point of suspending former boundaries long enough to question why they were created in the first place, then replaced with a new type of boundary and new paths are revealed. I can't say for sure if my vision improved to the point of seeing air /wind move in currents or if it was my vision noticing the water lubricating my eyes swirling about due to how often a person blinks, but that effect was cool, and makes it easier to recognize the same effect in pieces of art, for example The Starry Night. It's also interesting to feel like your body is sinking into things, like becoming part of the bed you're laying on. It's interesting to feel your mind drift as if it's not trapped in your skull and your consciousness can relax, for once. It's interesting to see the outlines of a person's body seem to warp slowly out of shape, melt, or seep out of solid form as if the person looks like a cartoon clay figure, or Gumby. It's like the visual area of my brain was taking a relaxing dip in a hot tub or something, while connections between one hemisphere to the other weren't exchanging information at the usual speed. It's easy to perceive how short an organism's life can be yet to that organism their perception of time could be quite different to our own. It's easy to perceive how animals are quite sensitive to their surroundings and to early signals of an incoming earthquake, and how some have increased visual capacity compared to our own.

I wouldn't say it made me more self-aware nor more self-reflective, as I've always been that way. I've always been "a little adult" as my mom puts it, and conscious of how others see me or how I could be perceived or judged from someone else' vantage point. That's perhaps the advantage of auxiliary Extraverted Feeling (Fe) having already been developed. Watching an emotional moment in a film could have more of an impact simply because my mind is purely in that moment, instead of scattered around trying to connect several things into an associative memory.

My MBTI didn't change, but I would suggest that my mind began to unlearn some predominant cognitive methods and relearn them so that my inferior intuitive cognitive function could have even more free reign than I'd ever let it have, before. What that means is that I began developing Extraverted iNtuition in a relevant, healthy way rather than the way I had developed it during my common escape tactics of my youth to avoid stress through creativity during self-imposed isolation. Ne was no longer a plaything to distract myself with, it actually began helping me to reshape my expectations of my future by tearing apart my present moment and piecing it back together in a way that the big picture wasn't distorted, anymore.

The possibilities were no longer only hypothetical, nor cruel taunts of how things could be if only I hadn't been shackled to one particular fate. They became as real to me as anything my mind understands as "real" and "significant". They became malleable in "real time". My past was merely a distortion, my anticipation of a horrible future was merely a distortion. The only thing that began to matter was actualizing myself without all the noise and bullshit that other people had painted over my work of art of a canvas as if they had any right.

I had always been self-aware and self-reflective, but after that time in my life it wasn't about thinking, anymore- it was about being. Human *being*. It was about truth and how it changes everything. It was about acceptance and how it doesn't ruin anything. It was about hope instead of despair. It was about building instead of decaying. The majority of people don't see these things, and they scoff at them, and they react out of fear and pre-programmed thoughts that were trained into them from a young age. They let bad things perpetuate, not knowing how to stop them. Not knowing how to shift and nullify. How do you teach them these things? Sometimes, you must compel their mind to suspend it's typical course of thought because there's no other way to lift all those mental and emotional burdens and stretch those rules and challenge those beliefs and ingrained, instinctive reactions. This is why some substances used in a safe setting with trained, experienced practitioners of medicine have been able to assist people in recovering from trauma that would otherwise destroy relationships and end lives.

Seeing things as set in stone can create quite a sensation of despair. Developing Extraverted iNtuition further, to accomplish particular goals in my life, now, helped me set aside this fatalist, cynical attitude that I had taught myself from a lifetime of observation due to Introverted Perception (Introverted Sensing) and a hefty serving of misfortune. Substances made this easier, yes, and more productive and, in the right environment, healthy- but they didn't change my MBTI.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

I've done it twice, each time a double dose. It was epic each time. 

I'm an ISTP, and I believe it really upgraded my intuition. It made it stronger and more likely to come out to the point of thinking I'm an intuitive. I've also done shrooms at 8 times ranging from 1/2 an 8th to a quarter ounce lol.


----------

